
Amazon S3 Select Is Generally Available (April 2018) - alouanchi
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2018/04/amazon-s3-select-is-now-generally-available/
======
_salmon
Link to relevant docs which were weirdly hard to find:
[https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/s3-glacier-s...](https://docs.aws.amazon.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/s3-glacier-
select-sql-reference.html)

------
_salmon
Does this work for finding all objects in a bucket that match a criteria?

i.e. SELECT name FROM myBucket where object.name LIKE '%.log'

